

Announcing Django Crawler and django-test-utils - sebastian
http://ericholscher.com/blog/2008/nov/10/announcing-django-crawler-test-utils/

======
DenisM
I read the page and I'm still fuzzy on the concept. What does it do for me?
Thanks.

~~~
a-priori
My understanding is that it walks all the links on your site and records the
times and response codes for each URL. It then compares these URLs to the
site's routing information and notes routes that are not reachable.

This is something I wish Rails had, actually...

------
run4yourlives
Bookmarked, nicely done.

